# Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?



## Qirai (15. Oktober 2011)

*Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Hallo!


Ich würde gerne wissen ob es egal ist, wo die Gehäuselüfter letztlich angeschlossen werden oder ob es Unterschiede macht? Wenn ja, bitte ich um Erklärung.


----------



## Alpa2 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Allso ich würde den Lüfter über das Mainbord anschliesen dan kann mann mit Speedfan den lüfter regeln was beim Netzteil nicht der fal ist auser du möchtest den lüfter immer auf 100% fahren.


----------



## derP4computer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Die Lüfter entsprechend zu den Anschlüßen.
D.h. daß du das Lüfterkabel von oben links im Gehäuse nicht quer über das Mainboard nach unten rechts ziehst.
Sys Fan 1 und Sys Fan 2 lassen sich oft mit einem Tool vom Mainboardhersteller ansteuern und regeln.
Ansonsten ist Speedfan auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Am einfachsten wäre es über das Board, nur ob alle Anschlüße regelbar sind kann hier keiner sagen. Nicht jedes Board bietet für jeden Anschluß die Regelung an da hilft ein Blick ins Handbuch.


----------



## matteo92 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Musst du mal in deiner Netzteil Anleitung gucken mit wie viel Spannung die Lüfter Anschlüsse des Netzteils betrieben werden.


----------



## Qirai (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Danke für die Antworten. Bedenklich ist es aber nicht, oder? Also, dass es durchbrennt oder sonstiges? Wie siehts mit der Drehzahl aus, läuft es via Netzteil immer auf 100%?


----------



## matteo92 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Nein, deshalb habe ich ja auch gesagt das du in deinem Handbuch mal nachschauhen sollst mit wie viel Spannung (in V) die Lüfteranschlüsse deines Netzteils betrieben werden. 

Bei meine BeQuiet 480W Straight Power sind es z.B 5V, das heisst sie werden runtergedrosselt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Direkt an den Lüfteranschlüßen des Netzteiles macht es wenig Sinn ( wenn es darüber verfügt ). Ich würde auf eine Steuerungsfunktion nicht verzichten wollen


----------



## Qirai (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard oder/und Netzteil anschließen?*

Es sind halt diese 4 Pin Stecker Adapter, um sie anzuschließen. Davon hat mein Netzteil noch genug. Ein Lüfter muss so oder so an das Netzteil, der Rest ginge ans Mainboard.

Edit: http://www.kabelmeister.de/images/product_images/original_images/120433_0__ak-0068_a.jpg Sowas hier halt haben die Lüfter und das Gegenstück ist am Netzteil. Nur eben immer pro Lüfter 1 Anschluss.


----------

